# 1135 Hydraulic problems



## danrayrod (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi, I recently purchased a MF 1135 at an auction that looks like it has not been run in years. I put a new starter on it and it fired right up & surprisingly runs really well.
The problem I am having is that none of the hydraulics including the steering are working. It does seem to be leaking hydraulic fluid from the hard lines above the motor, so that leads me to believe that the pump is working. I have a filter on order to see if changing it will make a difference. Any help or suggestion would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Daniel


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Howdy Dan and Welcome to TRACTORFORUM!

I'm a little weak with this model but typically hydraulic systems that have set for a long while need immediate attention.

Changing the filter and _Fluid_, cleaning the internal screen (if it has one) should make a considerable difference with the hydraulic performance. 

Sometimes tractor hydraulic pumps will scavenge dirt, debris and water contamination from your reservoir right after the new filter(s) and fluid are installed. Which means you might have to do it all over again...

I hope someone with more experience chimes in to help you out and have additional information to assist you.

Shartel


----------

